# Anyone Coyote Hunting ??



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Just curious if anyone is out hunting and what calls your using and if you're having any luck so far or any luck trapping ? I'm thinking about going out after the first of the year hunting for them with my Primos Power Dogg caller. Thanks.....Rich


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

We will start going out a little bit now after the new year, but more so towards end of Jan into Feb when the breeding season is in full effect. Don't do much but that time frame has always seemed to produce.
We always use cottontail sounds and territorial vocals around that time if using the caller.
Good luck knocking them down.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

My dad and I were just talking about getting out soon. Got a couple semi regulars on the trail cam we are hoping to get a shot at. 

Good luck and post up some pics 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

They have been moving more the past week around my place. I use a lone female howl, dying rabbit, mouse squeak once they get closer, once pups are born later in spring I'll use the the pup distress call which works like magic for me since there is a den about 1/4 mile down the woods from my place. I use a Foxpro Wildfire.


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

Made a handful of sets the last few weeks,but the wind has been terrible.Managed to call in one yote and a fox in the last 4 sets.Things always start getting challenging this time of year as deer hunting slows down and everyone and their brother hits the fields blowing rabbit calls around here.Don't be afraid to try something different.Be patient,persistant and most of all have fun.Good luck all...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Just after MZ season is the start of my Yote season. If the weather is warm I’ll wait longer. By warm I mean above freezing. Those doubles that time of year are so fun. Pelts are at their prime also. I’m definitely getting excited for this year. They are definitely getting harder to call in my area. Way too many amateurs that don’t know what they are doing. Grew up calling them in Oklahoma. Ohio guys that have never traveled out of state have no idea. In the early 00’s could call more in 1 day there than in a season here. Good luck guys, post pics.


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

FlyFishRich said:


> Just curious if anyone is out hunting and what calls your using and if you're having any luck so far or any luck trapping ? I'm thinking about going out after the first of the year hunting for them with my Primos Power Dogg caller. Thanks.....Rich





Songdog said:


> Made a handful of sets the last few weeks,but the wind has been terrible.Managed to call in one yote and a fox in the last 4 sets.Things always start getting challenging this time of year as deer hunting slows down and everyone and their brother hits the fields blowing rabbit calls around here.Don't be afraid to try something different.Be patient,persistant and most of all have fun.Good luck all...


Fyi,I try to do something different than everyone else.Have had good luck with like chicken in distress ect.I also know several guys who never set longer than 20 on ea. stand.My normal sweet spot for a response in 12-14 min usually.However lately it's been averaging about 30-32 min.And a few yrs ago late season it was about 39 min. and dogs would circle 300 yds or so down wind.Could def. tell they have been pressured hard.Time frames kinda odd I know,but it's working for me.Hope that helps.


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with lots of inexperienced guys trying to call which in turn makes it harder trying to call educated dogs.However,I too had no experience when I first started as did everyone at one point.I try to keep this in mind when I start to get frustrated and try to remember that everyone is out there trying to get better and to have fun.It would be nice however if they could just practice that portion in someone elses spot.Lol !!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Songdog said:


> Fyi,I try to do something different than everyone else.Have had good luck with like chicken in distress ect.I also know several guys who never set longer than 20 on ea. stand.My normal sweet spot for a response in 12-14 min usually.However lately it's been averaging about 30-32 min.And a few yrs ago late season it was about 39 min. and dogs would circle 300 yds or so down wind.Kinda odd I know,but it's working for me.Hope that helps.


I mainly hunt small properties. 15 minutes is max for me and usually 10 minutes at most. Then off to next sit. Can usually get in 5-8 sits by noon. For some reason I rarely hunt evenings. Have never had much luck calling in evenings no matter what state I’m calling in. Most of my properties in central Ohio range from 2 acre thickets to 25 woods. I could probably sit longer and call in a loner but would rather hit a couple more spots and potentially call in several more aggressive dogs. Just my style, seems the older I get the less patience I have lol. I thought it was supposed to be the other way around


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I haven't hunted yotes in a few years and it was out in Medina and Wayne County which I might head out that way if my son don't beat me to them spots lol. Gonna try some spots in Trumbull County where I saw some tracks while bow hunting and gonna hit some farms for permission and see what happens. I know the firs aren't worth crap but it's worth saving any kind of wildlife that them nasty dogs kill....Rich


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Just after MZ season is the start of my Yote season. If the weather is warm I’ll wait longer. By warm I mean above freezing. Those doubles that time of year are so fun. Pelts are at their prime also. I’m definitely getting excited for this year. They are definitely getting harder to call in my area. Way too many amateurs that don’t know what they are doing. Grew up calling them in Oklahoma. Ohio guys that have never traveled out of state have no idea. In the early 00’s could call more in 1 day there than in a season here. Good luck guys, post pics.


never traveled out of state yote hunting But haven't had much luck past few years here maybe getting to old or I'm getting dumber and they are getting smarter LOL


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I plan to hunt them this February for the first time. My wife gave me a FoxPro for Christmas and excited to learn and get a shot at one. I'll try to stay out of y'all's way. LOL!


----------

